# Ohh ohh New Guy



## hls (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey there,
After reading the posts for months on end I thought I'd finally drop my 2 cents in. A little about me... I fish the IRL once or twice a year for two weeks straight. Normally the first two weeks of March and then again in September. Needless to say I'm chomping at the bit for three weeks to go by. I find the river an extremely awsome place to fish. I dont use a boat. I fish a pier at the Manatee Hammock Campground and a private pier at my brothers place on the west side of Merritt Island. Both piers have been almost always been productive regardless of the weather. Several years ago I got sick and tired of bying bait and bought a 6 ft cast net. Bait is no longer an issue. For those who havent learned to use one, your missing out. I use two poles, one loaded with 20 lb test and the other with 15 lb test stren saltwater mono/. Thinking about going to the new braided stuff by power pro, but not sure what size braided line to use. Dont know what most people use for hooks. But, I find Owner brand name hooks to be the best. Bar none. Well, dont want to write a novel, but would hope to be welcomed aboard. Thanks... hls


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Welcome to the Board hls . Staying warm I hope in The Keystone State . Drop in anytime and add your .02 . I grew up in the Northhills Of Pittsburgh . Here is a little bio on myself .
http://www.pierandsurf.com/onthewater/topangler/2003march.shtml

http://www.indialantic.com/contents/history/history.htm

Have a safe trip and good luck fishing .


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome to the board hls.


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

Hi, hls. May I ask what kind of fish have you gotten from those piers? Blue Gill, Crappies or big Red Fish, Snook type? Thanks.


----------



## hls (Oct 26, 2003)

*Welcome reply*

Hey folks, thanks for the welcome. Interesting bio read koz. I would like to add some more info on the Manatee Hammock Campground pier. The Campground is located in the small town of Bellwood just a mile or two south of Titusville. I have fished there every year for thew past 8 or 9 years. Every year the fishing seems to get better and better. Probably due to the net ban. the last couple of years I have seen plenty of 40 plus inch Reds along with juvenile tarpon, trout, and Jacks. Like anywhere else you will tie into Catfish and rays. The pier is probably 120 feet long and able to accomidate quite a few people. There is no fee, however if your not camping there they try to boot you out after 10 PM. 
Still looking for a little info on braided lines. Stren and Power pro seem to be the top brands with stren be the least expensive. If $$ is not an issue, is it worth switching over? 
Again thanks for the welcome. Will certainly report in whatever I catch. hls


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

How To Buy Fresh/Salt Water Fishing Line




Your fishing line often spells the difference between the satisfaction of landing that lunker or the disappointment of seeing it swim away when your line breaks. Of course, the line is only as good as the knot you tie, but selecting the most appropriate line may improve your chances and enjoyment on the water. 


Choosing the right line 

Manufacturers have invested heavily in improving fishing line by designing various characteristics to meet the demands of both the fish you are trying to catch and the conditions of the water
Lines also take into account your tackle--rod and reel--and your casting techniques
Limper lines may offer a little more sensitivity, a big plus when trying to catch smaller fish. But on the downside, they may have too much stretch, they pull too easy when a fish strikes, which may cause the line to break.
Today's line tries to combine a balance of sensitivity--to allow the user to feel the fish on his/her line, shock strength--to absorb the initial strike of a fish, controlled stretch-- to keep the fish on your line without it breaking easily, and the proper stiffness--to improve casting and retrieving
Return to Top

Line characteristics 

Diameter

This determines the line's test strength
Diameter also improves a line's durability
This number simply means the line's strength or pound-test is designed to hold the indicated weight before it breaks. For example, two-pound test has been rated to hold a two-pound fish before it breaks.
Novice anglers should buy the line that meets the size of the fish they want to catch. Choose a heavier line if you are unsure.
More advanced anglers may choose to use the lightest line possible to increase the challenge of landing a fish
Some of the new premium lines use thinner diameters with incredible strength and durability
This is because the thinner the line, the more sensitive the line. Sensitivity helps you feel the fish nibbling on your bait or lure.
Diameter can also play a role in the type of reel that you are using
Smaller diameter lines and lower pound test lines are better suited for spincasting --or spinning--reels
Baitcasting reels work better with 10-pound test lines and heavier for saltwater fishing
Most manufacturers rate their line for fishing conditions, such as "ultra-light" for small fish such as perch and "big game" for larger fish like muskie or tuna
There are even specialized lines for cold weather and ice fishing

Abrasion resistance

Fishing lines are subjected to harsh conditions--rocks, tree stumps and the weather. That's why fishing lines are made to be abrasion-resistant.
Look for line that can withstand scuffing, nicks and the normal wear-and-tear from repeated casting
Most premium lines offer good abrasion resistance. Even monofilaments now come in special designs to improve abrasion resistance in extreme fishing conditions.

Color

Sometimes you need to see your line; other times you don't want the fish to see the line. Consequently, you can buy line that accomplishes one of these objectives.

Clear/blue fluorescent
Sunlight illuminates the line above the surface so it's easier to see when casting, retrieving or trolling
Under the surface, the line stays clear so it's nearly invisible to a fish
Low-visibility
This blends into most underwater environments so it's good in situations where the fishing is tougher either because they don't seem to want to bite or heavy fishing has made the fish a little smarter
Low-visibility clear
In clear streams or even in some lakes, the water runs clear. This color works well in ultra-clear water or when you know the fishing hole you have selected tends to have fish that seem unwilling to bite.
High-visibility gold
This bright color makes it easier to see when a fish strikes or to watch your line position when you troll several lines or go fishing in a current
You may also prefer this color for low-light conditions such as dawn, dusk and night
Coffee
If you are going fishing in muddy, stained waters, this color blends in with the water conditions
Moss green
This color works well in waters with heavy vegetation or algae
Stiffness or limpness

Typically, the stronger lines are also stiffer lines
Many of the limper lines are designed for certain types of reels to make casting easier and for open waters where few structures such as trees and rocks are a problem
Generally, the larger the diameter, the stiffer the line. Stiffness also normally adds strength to a line.
Return to Top

Types of materials 

You can buy fishing lines in different materials and manufacturing processes that have been refined or added to give you better lines to get the job done.

Monofilament/Cofilament

Monofilament lines are the most popular, primarily because of their lower price tag
They use nylon to form the line in single sheath so they are more prone to abrasion
Cofilament line adds more resistance while still providing sensitivity and stretch
This basically uses an inner and outer sheath of nylon to improve the line's ability to withstand wear and tear

Braided

These small diameter lines improve strength and still maintain sensitivity
For example, a 15-pound test braided line still has the same diameter of a 6 pound test monofilament fishing line
The nylon is woven in a braided line to add strength while still keeping the line thin. Many manufacturers add a coating to hold the braid together, increasing its durability and strength. 
Three problems exist with braided lines but these can be easily overcome
One, you must use the type of knot recommended by the manufacturer to keep your line on the hook
Two, many of these are limp so they can be tougher to cast, especially on spinning reels
A third area but one that's shared by all lines is watching for nicks. Braided lines, in particular though, become much weaker so you need to watch for broken braid strands.

Fusion

A variant of braided lines is a new fusion process
Micro-fiber nylon is fused together to maintain sensitivity, strength and a small line diameter while keeping the line limp for easier casting and distance
Some experts caution that the new super braided and fusion lines have limited stretch, a big plus in setting the hook

Fluorocarbons

The latest advance in fishing lines is fluorocarbons--made from a polymer of fluorine boned to carbon. This super-premium line offers several advantages.

Invisibility
This is a very big benefit, especially in clear water or finesse fishing
Fluorocarbon line comes closest to the refractive index of water, so it becomes virtually invisible under water but is visible above the surface
Durability
The sun's ultraviolet rays don't affect the line so it last longer
Strength
Fluorocarbon line doesn't absorb water so it keeps its strength. Some manufacturers say monofilament lines lose between 10-20 percent of their strength because of water absorption.
Stiffness
This line also has low stretch to help with sensitivity in hooking fish
Its stiffness also means the line doesn't float, so it allows lures to go down deeper and jigs to fall faster

Ever tried this one?????? May be not so much for the surf but in the the Rivers ?????

"I buy 150 yard spools of braided line (PowerPro, Supercast, Fireline, Tuff Plus, etc.). I then take all the line off the spool and cut it into two 75-yard sections (you never need more than 75 yards of line anyway). I put some monofilament on the spool as backing and filler so I can get the spool full. I tie the braid to the mono with a blood knot and reel in the 75 yards of braid. Note: You may need to adjust the amount of mono backing according to spool size. I fish with the line until I start to see some frays and a white line color appear. When that happens I tie the line on something solid and walk off letting the line unspool until I reach the mono. I cut the mono at the knot and drop the line on the ground. I walk down to the worn end of the line and re-tie, then re-spool and go fishing. The new working end of the line is like new and since braid has no memory there is no problem whatsoever with twists or kinks. I can save lots of money as I get four uses (the two 75 yard sections with reversals) from one spool of braid. Since braid lasts a long time compared to mono, I can easily get a season or two from one spool of braid. Extra tip: There should also be a bit of mono used when putting any braid or superline on a reel to prevent slippage on the spool. The mono will tighten down and not slip. 

Here are a couple of past links on the sub

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2490&highlight=braided+lines

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7081&highlight=braided+lines

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3613&highlight=braided+lines

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1385&highlight=braided+lines

Hope it helps


----------



## hls (Oct 26, 2003)

*braided line info*

Hey Koz,
Thanks for the ton of info and the links on this somewhat touchy subject. Looks like braids are the way to go as long as you know what your doing. I will likely do as you did. The guy that does OLN's Addictive fishing recommended a similar setup. 
The weather here in south central PA finally got above 40 degrees today. Feb. 28th will not come soon enough. If your in the area when I get down there, would certainly like to hook up for an afternoons outing. 
First cold ones on me. Thanks again. Keep your line wet. hls


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Welcome  To The Board!! Its is always good to meet new fishing friends online!!


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Braided line*

If you're after bigger fish, then it's worth it. (Bigger than 12 inches) After you hook up on or two big fish, you must replace all of your mono line on the reel, or risking loosing a fish next time. With braided line you don't have this problem. I use Power Pro.

Biggest problem with braided line is wind knots. Sometime the line tie a small knot all by itself! Then the next time you cast or caught a big fish, the line will break where the knot is.

But as long as you don't shake the tip of the rod up and down while you retrieve the line, then you should be fine. Heard 50 LB Power Pro has less problems than 30 LB one. But of course, the heavier the line, the less far you can cast, especially if you're surf fishing. Hope this help.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

I have given up on anything under 30# PP-which is same diameter as 8# mono. Was using 10# on light surfset-up, nothing but wind knots and cut/bleeding fingers.

Am now using on Shimano Cardiff baitcaster and it is PERFECT--doesn't bind, no tangles and is almost 1/2 diameter of 20# mono. I throw up to 2 ounce jigs/spoons, so not sure if line may bury into itself if using 6-8 ounces and up.

I can buy smaller/lighter reels and get large line capacity with PP. Be careful and set the drag light, it can still cut at 30# and I always wear finger protector for spinner and thumb guard for baitcaster.

Only knot problem is with 10# PP--will cut right thru light mono in blood/uni/double surgeon, but no trouble with untie or tying to swivel.

Done.


----------



## hls (Oct 26, 2003)

*braided line*

Hey Beachbms, 
Thanks for the welcome. Certainly nice to have some seemingly knowledgable fishing friends online. 

222222 and flistel, 
Certainly appreciate your input on the braided line issue. There is no shortage of threads on this subject. I can't tell you how many times my line or someone elses line next to me has gone screaming of the spool and 2 seconds later your standing there with half your line gone and no hook. This happens with such ease that you wonder if it isn't a shark tearing through your line. At any rate, I have decided to just spool up one of my baitcasters with 30# PP, and then tie on a swivel and add a few feet of 20# florocarbon. Well, see what happens.....hls


----------

